# Talking Skull Soundtracks



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

The only few I know of (free) an Abbott & Costello who's on 1st redone - "who's on the 1st slab"' & another one that has 2 sets of corny jokes being thrown back & fourth between 2 skulls, more for lil kids, I mean corny jokes.
I used them one year all together & the adults got more of a kick out of than the kids,.....especially the Who's on 1st.......
Can send it to ya & you can go from there.......other than that, no one else has done any.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

I have some stories that my ghost reader recites, Black Beard, Headless Horseman, Bloody Mary. Need to redo them better some day, like everything else


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's one that may work...always the comedy in there...need something scary..

http://www.4shared.com/audio/AE3DhOUb/lennyandwilfred.html


----------



## Langolier (Sep 28, 2009)

WindyCityCouple said:


> Just purchased a talking skull CD online Poison Props (what a piece of crap....).
> 
> Before I go and blow another $20, does anyone have any good talking skull soundtracks?


Yeah, I got the same one and was also dissapointed. I bought the skull at the same time, which I think is great. And they even have skins for them now. But the only track I like is the " what's he building in there" which is what I wanted. But not worth the money for just that as the others are horrible. I will be searching too and post it if I find something.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I am the voice on what's he building in there. I don't have a copy of the cd, but Adam had me do that read. I am glad you like that one, but I sorry to hear that you don't like the rest of the cd. Adam has always put out steller products. I have all his other cds and about every sound in my haunt is exclusively from Adam. He is also a very cool and approachable guy. I am sure he would want to hear your oppinion.


----------



## WindyCityCouple (Oct 13, 2008)

Half the tracks on that disck are bad dubs of copywritten material. I feel so ripped off may let some movie companies know what they are selling....



Langolier said:


> Yeah, I got the same one and was also dissapointed. I bought the skull at the same time, which I think is great. And they even have skins for them now. But the only track I like is the " what's he building in there" which is what I wanted. But not worth the money for just that as the others are horrible. I will be searching too and post it if I find something.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

Guys please get in touch with Adam if you are not pleased and I am sure he will make it right. He really does need to know.


----------



## Langolier (Sep 28, 2009)

Who's Adam ? I haven't looked on my cd yet. But I would assume that info would be on the packaging ? And the cd is already made so I don't see how you could correct the problem. But if you want to forward him the link to this thread ( if you know his email address ) then that would be great. I don't want to trash talk anyone, but the quality is a little on the boarder here.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

Adam is the owneer and producer at poison props, the maker of the cd.

Yes the cd is done and that can't be changed, I can't do anything or speak for Adam, as I was just hired by him to record the voice for that track, but I know he would do anything he could to make customers happy. If I were him, I would refund the money, or perhaps offer another cd from the sound effects collection. He can't do anything if he is not aware though. 

I did email him a link to this thread.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

here is how to contact Adam [email protected]. I am sure he is busy right now. I think he does a haunt as well.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

So has anyone found a good track for a talking skull? I did the Douglas Fir Hack for my talking skelly but right now he's singing Christmas Carols. (ooooh scary!) Any help would be appreciated.
-Z


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

What did you wan him to speak, Halloween jokes, warnings, entry speech, etc.....?


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

*Talking Skelly*



Dark lord said:


> What did you wan him to speak, Halloween jokes, warnings, entry speech, etc.....?


I was thinking types of warnings. Maybe 3 or 4 different ones. He is going to hang out by the walkway to the candy bowl at our front door.


----------

